# How do I get a Colonoscopy?



## StayingAboveIt (Jun 4, 2001)

Well it has been about a year since i posted...I have had wonderful success controling my IBS, with diet and iBSACOL..I have IBS, and it has been 11 years since my last one.I had one done when i was 10 and they removed 2 polyps. I don't know why I have put it off for so long =[Now I live in manhattan, and I don't have a doctor of any kind up here.I have GHI insurance and they offer references but I am not sure what type of doctor I need to find that can set one up for me.If anyone oculd offer any advice as to what type of doctor to call, and a general idea of what to ask I would really appreciate it.I need to ge this done =[Mark


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I'm not familiar with GHI insurance, so I don't know if it is an HMO. If it is you need to see a family Doctor (PCP) for a referral to a GI specialist.The GI specialist does the colonoscopy. I personally feel you should have a Primary Care Doctor who is aware of your IBS and is also near you.Hope others reply with their suggestions.


----------



## StayingAboveIt (Jun 4, 2001)

Well, GHI is insurance that my college offers.Its not an HMO, and im guessing I don't need a referral because it says this on the home page..." YOU Choose Your SpecialistYOU can select the specialist YOU want. No gatekeeper approvals or referrals are required for most services. GHIï¿½s participating providers represent most medical specialties. These specialists are located throughout the metropolitan area, including the five boroughs, Nassau, Suffolk, Westchester, Rockland, Orange and Putnam counties, New Jersey, and Connecticut. "So I suppose just call one of the Gastroenterologists that they list?Thanks for the reply,Mark


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Yes, you could choose any GI specialist listed. There many be many listed.Could you ask around to see if someone recommends a specific Doctor?Or maybe start a new thread on a few IBS forums asking if people can recommend a GI specialist near you.Maybe there is a web page recommending Doctors in specific locations. Sorry I don't know of any. You might want to search on google.com.


----------

